# Texas City, TX - Gretchen BT F



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Gretchen: Petfinder

















this great beauty was dumped into the drop box in the dead of night. No one has come to claim her so she is available for adoption. She has a good attitude in spite of her predicament and how she got here. very alert girl and is kind to her kennel mates.

This is an animal control facility with limited space, so time is critical. When you adopt from us, you truly save a life! We encourage you to visit our shelter in person as we have new animals arriving daily and many of them are not pictured here. If you are currently a renter, please be prepared to produce a copy of your lease agreement and a receipt for a paid pet deposit upon completion of your adoption.
Thank you for thinking rescue first! 
Galveston County Animal Shelter/Services
Texas City, TX
409-948-2485


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Hard to see her through the jail bars, but looks like a sweet girl - who definitely wants out.
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

There's members who live right down the road I believe in Friendswood


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I live in Pearland - which is fairly close. If there is a rescue who can take her in, I can help in any way, including helping transport and foster a while.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Sorry Lilie I forgot you guys live down that way also ...


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Stogey said:


> Sorry Lilie I forgot you guys live down that way also ...


 
Ahhh, thought you were pushing me to step up to the plate and put my money where my mouth was! Something I should do, but started making excuses in my own head......till I saw your post. Said to myself, "Self, stop saying someone should, and become that someone!"


----------



## jolee4 (May 29, 2010)

Still listed


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

Wow what a pretty girl! I still have some contacts with Austin GSDR if Lillie is still willing to transport............


----------



## tanderson (Jun 16, 2010)

it looks like she is gone or id consider taking her in, im looking to adopt a GSD, but in college station so dont really have any up here and if they are, they're too expensive for me (im a college student) 

if ya'll hear of anymore at adoption centers around the houston area let me know please!


----------

